# Sawyers Needed



## NYS Parks-Long Island (Aug 9, 2016)

*NYS OFFICE OF PARKS, RECREATION*

*AND HISTORIC PRESERVATION*



*Title:* Forest Health Specialist – Sawyer Crew

*Office location:* Primary – Connetquot River State Park Preserve

Sunrise Highway
Oakdale, NY 11769

*Status:* Full time, seasonal (16 weeks)

*Salary:* $20.10 per hour

*Availability:* 2 positions available, August 25 - December 15, 2016



*Position Description: *The Southern Pine Beetle (SPB) is now well established on Long Island and has killed thousands of trees in only a few years. There are over 3,000 pine trees currently standing dead due to SPB and these dead standing trees present a significant risk to park patrons and staff. The primary goal is to fell hazardous pitch pines at Connetquot River State Park Preserve. Specialists will also survey other parks for Southern pine beetle and thin stands or fell dead and otherwise infested trees. Depending on experience, employees will be provided training in the Game of Logging Levels 1 - 2, CPR, and first aid. The Forest Health Specialist-Sawyer Crew will work for and report to Regional Environmental Office staff. Assistance from Regional Natural Resource Steward-Biologists, regional DEC Forestry staff, Natural Heritage Program scientists and educators will be provided. These Forest Health Specialists will be a component of the New York State Office of Parks, Recreation and Historic Preservation (OPRHP) statewide Invasive Species Management Program.

Forest Health Specialists will work primarily on Long Island. However, some early detection surveys and thinning may also be scheduled in the Taconic and 

Palisades Regions (see http://nysparks.com/regions/default.aspx for OPRHP regional delineations). Regional travel in a state vehicle and regular overnight camping in State Park facilities would be necessary. 


These positions do not include healthcare benefits or paid leave.

Housing is not provided.


*Duties: *These staff will spend the duration of the project felling pine trees killed by the SPB and suppressing spread of the beetle in areas where remaining trees can be saved. Specialists are expected to be self-starters, highly independent problem solvers, reliable and motivated with an interest in forest health, environmental stewardship and education. Excellent communication with park staff and park patrons are a crucial aspect of these positions.

Forest Health Specialists also participate in early detection surveys, which involve surveying trails and performing transects on Long Island and elsewhere. Successful Forest Health Specialists will need a strong level of physical fitness and sawyering skills with an emphasis on safety.

Several forms of data collection and data management are necessary, including working with GIS. Other survey and map making tasks may be assigned as needed by supervising staff. A final report summarizing the season’s work, complete with GIS maps, will be written at the end of the season.

The specialists can expected to travel (20 - 30% of their time) during their employment, and be willing to camp in Park campgrounds for overnight stays when necessary.


*Minimum Qualifications:*


· Certification and/or experience in chainsaw operation and safety required.

· Experience felling trees.

· Experience collecting field data and ecological monitoring methods.

· Personal camping equipment and be comfortable camping.

· A valid driver’s license.

*Preferred Skills/Experience:*

· Excellent organizational skills in a field setting.

· Familiarity with invasive insects and their impacts.

· Comfortable working in a team of two with minimal day to day oversight.

· Strong level of physical fitness with little to no fear of heights.

· Some knowledge of New York flora and fauna, particularly tree identification.

· Ability to navigate in backcountry conditions with map and compass and/or GPS.

· Committed to environmental stewardship and a team-oriented approach to solving day to day challenges.

· Experience in interacting with and/or educating the public

· Working knowledge of GIS to create maps with collected data


*To Apply: *Please email or fax a completed pre-employment application, letter of interest and resume. Include three work references with contact name and email, name of business/facility and phone number. Part 1 Pre-Employment application can be found at http://nysparks.com/employment/park-employment.aspx. Email completed applications to [email protected], or fax to 631-224-8435.


*For further information please contact: *

Walter Burak

Long Island Regional Biologist

PO Box 247

Babylon, NY 11702

Phone: 631-581-1072

Fax: 631-224-8435


----------

